# Eleccion de diodos rectificadores



## Guest (May 2, 2009)

hola a todos, les queria preguntar si existe algun criterio para la seleccion de los diodos en las fuentes de tension
por ejemplo si tengo un transformador de 12+12 volt x 500mA (y no utilizo el punto medio) que diodos debo colocar para rectificar la onda completa? segun lei buscando un poco de información , es que tengo que multiplicar por 3 la corrientre del transformadorr , por lo tanto debo hacer el puente de diodos con diodos de 1.5 A..... esto es asi ? saludos!


----------



## elaficionado (May 2, 2009)

Hola.
Si tu máxima corriente es 0.5A, usa un diodo de 1A (por ejemplo 1N400N, N=1,2,3,4,5,6,7)

Chao.
elaficionado


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2009)

eso tiene algun fundamento teorico ? porque elegis el de 1A ? gracias por la respuesta


----------



## Vick (May 2, 2009)

No es que haya que hacer calculos ni nada, simplemente elije un rectificador que sopoerte un poco más de corriente de la que vas a usar en tu fuente, arriba de 500mA lo más común son rectificadores de 1A, como ya te indicaron los de la serie 1N400x que soportan hasta 1A y son muy faciles de encontrar...

Suerte...


----------



## Garrulen (May 2, 2009)

Hola a todos,

La elección del diodo no depende del transformador que usas sino de la carga que ha de soportar el rectificador. Hay tres parámetros básico a la hora de determinar un diodo rectificador:

1) La corriente media que circulará por el. Esta corriente depende de la carga. Es un poco complicado calcularla debido a que su forma de onda no es sencilla, afortunadamente se puede medir facilmente con un polímetro. Lo mejor es colocar un diodo muy sobredimensionado y después afinar la aplicación.

2)El voltaje inverso que ha de soportar el diodo. Este si que es facil de calcular teniendo en cuenta la configuración del rectificador y el voltaje del transformador.

3) La corriente de pico. Esta se produce al poner en marcha el circuito. En ese instante, el condensador de filtro estará absolutamente descargado y ha de cargarse hasta el voltaje máximo del transformador. Esta corriente tampoco es facil de calcular y menos de medir. Depende fundamentalmente de la capacidad del condensador y de la impedancia del transformador. Afortunadamente la mayoría de los diodos tienen este parámetro muy alto por lo que no suele ser un gran problema.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 2, 2009)

Acá tenes un análisis bastante interesante sobre las fuentes de alimentación en general y podés obtener datos importantes para dimensionar los diodos:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/algunas-pautas-diseno-fuentes-alimentacion-audio-17791/

Y por supuesto, la sugerencia del chef es:
http://sound.westhost.com/power-supplies.htm

Saludos!


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2009)

gracias por las respuestas, en el link que pasa ezeballa se vuelve a mencionar que el diodo a elegir seria uno de 1.5 A , y no de 1 A , por lo que los diodos 1N400x quedarian fuera , no como aconsejan el resto de los foristas que dicen que si se pueden utilizar , me vuelvo a preguntar porque razon se multiplica por 3 , y porque el resto dice que si se pueden usar los 1N400x, es a ojo la cosa ? saludos


----------



## Fechu314 (May 2, 2009)

Generalmente los diodos mas utilizados:

1N4148: Diodo silicio de señal de accion rapida (aplicaciones digitales) max = 200mA

1N4007: Diodo rectificador de silicio max = 1A

1N5408: Diodo rectificador de silicio max = 3A


La eleccion de la corriente depende de la potencia maxima que puede disipar el transformador

Ej:

Tengo un transformador cn primario en 220v y secundario 9v y de potencia maxima 20W por dar un ejemplo

Al rectificar al secundario se le restan las caidas de tension de los diodos
Como los diodos son de silicio se supone una caida promedio de 0,7V

Si se usa un puente rectificador de onda completa seran dos diodos por lo que la resta sera de 1,4V

entonces 9v - 1,4v = 7,6v

una vez q tengo esto la fuente necesita de un filtrado C "que rellene los espacios del rectificado" (algo q me haga q tenga una continua perfecta a la salida)

el filtrado C hace que la tension de salida se eleve hacia el pico maximo de la senoidal rectificada por lo que

7,6v . 1,4142(raiz cuadrada de 2) = ¡10,74v de tension continua!

La corriente maxima de la fuente sera entonces:

20W / 10,74v = 1,86A

Elijo un diodo de 3A (1N5408) para que se banque la corriente en la peor condicion

Ademas tengo que tener en cuenta que la carga de los capacitores consume una corriente considerable por lo que conviene no elegir un valor muy justo..

En fin si no tenes muchos conocimientos avanzados y queres hacer una fuente, es un 50 a ojo y 50 de calculos 

Los capacitores se calculan como 1200uF por cada A que puede entregar la fuente, pero en la practica conviene duplicar ese valor si no se usan reguladores integrados

Espero que te haya sido de ayuda la información...

Suerte!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 2, 2009)

pilar cuesta dijo:
			
		

> gracias por las respuestas, en el link que pasa ezeballa se vuelve a mencionar que el diodo a elegir seria uno de 1.5 A , y no de 1 A , por lo que los diodos 1N400x quedarian fuera , no como aconsejan el resto de los foristas que dicen que si se pueden utilizar , me vuelvo a preguntar porque razon se multiplica por 3 , y porque el resto dice que si se pueden usar los 1N400x, es a ojo la cosa ? saludos



Mirá Pilar:
Has bajado la hoja de datos de los diodos? SI lo haces vas a ver que es mentira que  manejan 1 Amp. Bueno, es verdad que manejan un ampere pero lo hacen sobre *carga resistiva pura*. Sin embargo, la  carga de un diodo en una fuente de alimentación es *carga capacitiva*, y para estos casos la hoja de datos dice que la corriente que soporta es inferior en 20% a la especificada, por lo tanto...es de 800mA MAXIMO.

Con esto en mente, si te fijás en el segundo link que te pasé, vas a ver que la corriente a través del diodo en una fuente lineal convencional *NO ES LA DE  LA CARGA*, sino que es *la que carga a los capacitores* de filtro de la fuente (ahí estan los valores de esta corriente para cada configuración de rectificador). Si te fijas en esos valores va a ver que son bastante altos, superiores incluso a la corriente consumida por la carga y es por eso la necesidad de elevar la corriente maxima necesaria que soporten los diodos. Esta es una característica propia del esquema rectificador+filtro capacitivo y con un poco de matemática podés demostrar cada una de las ecuaciones propuestas.
Un buen libro con contenido referido a esto es el "Circuito de Potencia de Estado Sólido" de RCA, que es un libro viejo, pero tiene un capítulo específicamente dedicado a fuentes de alimentación y  te da una parva de valores y ecuaciones para rectificadores monofásico, bifásicos y trifásicos, con y sin filtros capacitivos y filtros capacitivos-inductivos.

En la realidad, con diodos de 1 ampere (o un puente integrado) podés zafar, por que es poco probable que un transformador diseñado para  500 mA maximo, te los entregue sin perder rendimiento, así que normalmente se los usa a bastante menos de 500 mA, y con esa corriente de salida, no hay que cargar tanto a los capacitores de la fuente y la corriente sobre los rectificadores es menor. Pero te tiene que quedar claro cuales son los límites de lo que estas haciendo, no es así?

Saludos!


----------



## Garrulen (May 3, 2009)

La familia 1N400x soporta 1A de intensidad media máxima, esto quiere decir que en promedio la intensidad no puede sobrepasar 1A (con independencia de la carga). Otra cosa es el tiempo de promediado, que en este caso es un semiciclo de la red eléctrica. Como no es buena idea utilizar los componentes electrónicos al máximo de sus especificaciones, lo mejor es aplicar entre un 20% a 10% de rebaja para mejorar la fiabilidad. Este criterio nos daría una intensidad máxima de 800mA a 900mA para la aplicación.

Volviendo al tema del transformador y en resumen yo también creo que los 1N400x son adecuados para esta aplicación


----------



## KARAPALIDA (May 3, 2009)

Me imagino que con lo de capasitivo se referira a que tiene que cargar un capasitor de filtrado , donde puede haber picos repetitivos.

Ahora vamos a la practica, para un consumo de 500ma funciona bien un  diodo de 1 amper 1000v (1n4007) no vas a encontrar ningun diseño comercial, que sobre dimencione mas de 20 o 30%.

Pero tambien va a depender del uso de la fuente, si por ejemplo esta sujeta a asobreconsumos iniciales Ejemplo arranque de motores o tiene conectada 5 lamparas de 100ma c/u.  Se pueden dar momentos de consumos mayores a 1 amp al encender el circuito.

En cuyo caso podrias poner diodos de 3 amp , yo creo antes de cruzarce el diodo se quema el transformador. Ahunque hay otros metodos para estos casos de sobre consumo inicial. 

En definitiva yo pondria un diodo de 1 amp.


----------



## unleased! (May 3, 2009)

pilar cuesta dijo:
			
		

> gracias por las respuestas, en el link que pasa ezeballa se vuelve a mencionar que el diodo a elegir seria uno de 1.5 A , y no de 1 A , por lo que los diodos 1N400x quedarian fuera , no como aconsejan el resto de los foristas que dicen que si se pueden utilizar , me vuelvo a preguntar porque razon se multiplica por 3 , y porque el resto dice que si se pueden usar los 1N400x, es a ojo la cosa ? saludos


Los chicos tienen razón, pero tu también. La elección del amperaje viene dada, basicamente, por el uso que se le va a dar al circuito. Por ejemplo, si es para un cargador o una bombilla y la salida nominal es de 500mA con diodos de 1A es suficiente, sin embargo si va a llevar mal trato la fuente (cortocircuitos breves, sobreconsumos) o se va a usar para arrancar motores o elementos inductivos es necesario multiplicarlo por 3 como bién dices ya que, en la arrancada de estos últimos, durante unos segundos, demandan bastante corriente.
Saludos.


----------



## Garrulen (May 3, 2009)

Volviendo a los diodos, en realidad lo único que importa es la temperatura del silicio. Un diodo se destruye cuando su temperatura aumenta por encima de unos 175ºC (depende de cada tecnología). El fabricante especifica una intensidad máxima, pero solo es una manera de curarse en salud. Por desgracia la temperatura de la unión no es nada fácil de medir y solo se puede determinar con medidas indirectas.


----------



## Eduardo (May 3, 2009)

Garrulen dijo:
			
		

> ...en realidad lo único que importa es la temperatura del silicio. Un diodo se destruye cuando su temperatura aumenta por encima de unos 175ºC (depende de cada tecnología). El fabricante especifica una intensidad máxima, pero solo es una manera de curarse en salud. Por desgracia la temperatura de la unión no es nada fácil de medir y solo se puede determinar con medidas indirectas.


Si señor, ese es eje de la cuestion.  
Como no puede darse una relacion sencilla entre la corriente *en la carga* (la que mas interesa) y la temperatura del silicio, el fabricante pone en la hoja de datos tablas y demas información de acuerdo a la aplicacion del diodo.

Para diodos rectificadores de potencia  (ver la web de Semikron o Aegis)  , lo normal es que te especifiquen la *corriente media* maxima y la *corriente eficaz* maxima, asi como la corriente maxima para distintas temperaturas de capsula.
La razon es que al *no ser constante la caida en el diodo*, un diodo por el que circulen 100A con un ciclo de trabajo del 10% calentara mas que uno por el que circulen 10A todo el tiempo.
Como cuando la corriente es pulsada, el valor eficaz es mayor que el valor medio --> tenes que estar debajo de los dos limites.


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2009)

bueno gracias por sus respuestas, me quedo un poco mas claro la eleccion del diodo, asi que me fui derecho a la practica, y a mi transformadorr de 24 volt le coloque un puente de diodos 1N4007 (rectificador de onda completa) , como filtro un capacitor de 470 microF x 25 volt, y como carga una resistencia de 1k,,, si bien no tengo osciloscopio para ver en detalle las cosas, la Resistencia de 1k no calienta nada anda a la perfeccion, y el capacitor que en teoria tendria que haber sido mayor de 25 volt no me exploto ni se inflo ,,, todo anda bien ,, pero me pregunto si lo que hice esta bien o de milagro no explota el Capacitor ? le puse ese porque en la casa de electronica no tenian uno de 63 volt y el vendedor me dijo que ese me hiba a funcionar igual.
gracias de nuevo ¿soy muy pesada, con tantas preguntas   ?


----------



## unleased! (May 4, 2009)

pilar cuesta dijo:
			
		

> ...mi transformador de 24 volt...pero me pregunto si lo que hice esta bien o de milagro no explota el Capacitor ? le puse ese porque en la casa de electronica no tenian uno de 63 volt y el vendedor me dijo que ese me hiba a funcionar igual.


 Si el transformador es de 24V y el capacitor es de 25V, este último no revienta de milagro.
El voltaje del transformador es voltaje eficaz mientras que el condensador se carga con el voltaje pico a pico. Esto es: *Vef*x*√ 2* en el ejemplo: 24x√2= 33.9V menos el voltaje del puente rectificador (1.4)= 32.5V. Tu condensador está soportando 7.5V a mayores!


> ...le puse ese porque en la casa de electronica no tenian uno de 63 volt y el vendedor me dijo que ese me hiba a funcionar igual.


 Dile al vendedor que es gilipollas   


> ....y como carga una resistencia de 1k,,, si bien no tengo osciloscopio para ver en detalle las cosas, la Resistencia de 1k no calienta nada anda a la perfeccion...


 La resistencia es de prueba o la carga final? En caso contrario, cuanto consume la carga?


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2009)

Unleased, 
la carga es de 10k perdon y carga es final (creo, no se bien a que te referis con final o de prueba) el profesor de mi escuela nos pidio armar una fuente solo para ver el ripple en laboratorio,,, como veras soy muy nuevita con la electronica   gracias por la respuesta, bsoss!


----------



## elaficionado (May 4, 2009)

Hola.
Como dice Unleased, al condensador le está cayendo un voltaje excesivo o un sobrevoltaje, que puede producir entre otras cosa, que el condensador tenga fugas de corriente, lo que haría de tu analisis del ripple sea incorrecto. Si no hay un condensador con el voltaje adecuado, puedes usar dos condensadores de 1000 uF/25V, en serie, y así tener un condensador equivalente de 500uF/50V .

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## unleased! (May 5, 2009)

pilar cuesta dijo:
			
		

> ...creo, no se bien a que te referis con final o de prueba...


La carga de prueba es la que se coloca con objetivo de hacer mediciones y pruebas previas para ver el comportamiento del generador (en este caso la fuente) y se dice carga final al aparato, resistencia o cualquier otro elemento al que estará dedicada la  alimentación de la fuente.


> ...la carga es de 10k(...)el profesor de mi escuela nos pidio armar una fuente solo para ver el ripple en laboratorio...


 Si dices que no tienes osciloscopio puedes saber el rizado teórico.
La carga es de 10KΩ y se le aplica el voltaje de la fuente que son 32.5V
I=V/R
I=32.5/10000= 0.00325A => 3.25mA
Suponemos que el condensador va a ser de 470µF (tienes que cambiarlo por uno que soporte mas voltaje o como dijo elaficionado, 2 de 1000µF 25V en serie), la frecuencia de red 50Hz y el rectificador es de doble onda por lo que el rizado se puede calcular con la siguiente formula:
*Vriz*= *Vcc*/*2*x*F*x*C*x*Rc*
Siendo *Vriz* el voltaje de rizado o ripple. *Vcc* el voltaje máximo. *2* por ser el rectificador de doble onda. *F* la frecuencia de red. *C* el condensador en faradios. *Rc* la resistencia de carga. Sustituimos:
Vriz= 32.5/2x50x0.00047x10000
Vriz= 0.0691V

Vriz%= Vrizx100/Vcc
Vriz%= 0.0691x100/32.5
Vriz= 0.21%
Saludos.


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2009)

muchas gracias unleased ! pero el valor de Vriz=0.21% no es muy bajo , o esta dentro de los parametros normales ? no tendria que ser 21% ? saludos


----------



## Eduardo (May 5, 2009)

El ripple apropiado te lo define la aplicacion.  No es lo mismo poner un capacitor para filtrar una alimentacion de pocos requerimientos, como puede ser para activar leds o relays (ahi un 20% es aceptable)  que una alimentacion donde vas a colgar circuitos que necesiten un ripple bajo  o filtrar para usar la salide de tension de referencia.

En un trabajo practico, lo unico que interesa es que se vea bien el efecto del filtrado del capacitor y los valores medidos coincidan (dentro de un cierto margen) con los calculados.


----------



## unleased! (May 5, 2009)

Ese valor te lo puse simplemente a modo de ejemplo para que veas el rizado que tiene con ese condensador. Como bién dice eduardo el ripple viene dado según la aplicación, pero todo tiene un límite práctico. No se debe pasar de un ripple inferior del 5% ya que, al reducirlo, el diodo rectificador conduce por menos tiempo pero a mucha mas intensidad (la intensidad media es la misma solo que los pulsos son mas cortos e intensos). Esto no quiere decir que sea necesario poner un diodo de mas capacidad ya que el 1n4007 soporta picos de hasta 30A. Lo mismo que le ocurre al diodo también le ocurre al transformador por lo que si los picos son muy intensos verás que un transformador que tiene que dar 500mA, lo que le podrá entregar a la carga, en el peor de los casos no llegará a la mitad de este valor.
Para un rizado menor es necesario usar otros métodos como puede ser un filtro RC, filtro LC (en desuso actualmente), regulación por zener o reguladores monolíticos (LM317, 78XX, etc.) Aunque un rizado del 5% ya es un buén filtrado.
Saludos.


----------



## olefeo (Ene 11, 2010)

disculpenmen pero yo nesesito alimentar un amplifcador de 205 w con 60v y 5 amper . que diodos me recomiendan que use para rectificar?? gracias


----------



## renatopa (Abr 18, 2010)

necesito elegir diodos rectificadores para un restificador de media onda trifasica...tengo algunas tablas para calcular......


----------



## Apuleyo (Nov 26, 2010)

Hola, si bien este hilo parece tener su tiempo, ando con la misma problemática. Estoy trabajando en un control de un motor trifásico , inicialmente un asincrònico, y necesito previamente obtener el bus de continua rectificando de la linea trifásica. Resumiendo, el rectificador es no controlado obviamente y de puente completo. Tengo unos diodos de potencia bien pulentas, pero me gustaría saber como seleccionarlos en función de la corriente de pico repetitivo. Tengo entendido que este pico se produce en el momento en el que el diodo conduce. Mientras más grande sea el capacitor de filtro, menos tiempo conducirà el diodo, como el area bajo la curva debe mantenerse constante el pico será mayor. Ahora bien, hay alguna manera de estimar esta corriente en función de la carga y del capacitor? Gracias.


----------



## lovis777 (Jun 28, 2011)

una consulta disculpen la ignorancia

 porque cuando de coloca en serie un diodo (rectificador de media onda) al medir los amperios que sale del diodo en corriente continua resulta ser como el doble que al medir los amperios en corriente alterna sin el diodo rectificador.

 lo mismo pasa con el voltaje pero todo lo contrario es decir con el diodo la mitad en DC y sin el diodo el doble en AC.


----------



## tesla (Jul 25, 2012)

Hola quisiera dimensionar unos diodos para un motor de 5hp, trifasico. un rectificador trifasico, 220Vac, 60Hz.


----------



## ruibal69 (Ago 11, 2012)

Entiendo que trabajas con una red trifasica con 220V entre fase, primero has de definir el tipo de arranque (directo, estrella-triangulo) para saber la intensidad maxima que consumira en su arranque.

Si quieres usas un motor trifasico con tensión a dos hilos, aparte del condensador para desfasar una de las fases recuerda que la potencia, par de arranque del motor, se vera reducido hasta un 30%.


----------



## plaquetin (Ago 20, 2012)

Hola estoy armando un minigenerador y quisiera saber si es mejor usar un diodo 1N4007 o es necesario un diodo rápido, es necesario o con este esta bien??? para rectificar la señal que viene que 2 bobinas que están en 4 nucleos. la corriente no es importante porque es de los orden de 100mA eso creo????


----------

